# It's Official - My Baby Boy is now TITLED!!



## Lakl (Jul 23, 2011)

It's been a rough first 10 months of life for my pup. He's had very weak pasterns, been diagnosed with crippling displaysia, and had his first hip surgery by 6 months of age. We'll be doing the other hip in the next month or so. Recovery has been long and slow where we went through a period of scary, dramatic weight loss and he was just a frail example of a GSD.

So anyways, we've finally got his weight back to a healthy size, and since I know we'll never get to do agility or compete in any real type venue, I decided to enter him in something else. My work decided to hold a Pet Photo Contest! . There were 5 or 6 categories and we have more than 4,000 employees so there were A LOT of entries, but we did it! Despite all the cute 5-10 lb dressed up cutsie little dog submissions, we took First Place for "Most Sports Minded"! My work is going to publish the photos and send out an official company wide announcement tomorrow, so hopefully I'll be able to post it here but...

Here he is, ladies and gentleman - my *Achilles* - MSM! . I mean seriously, how could anyone NOT vote for this face??:wub::wub:


----------



## NewbieShepherdGirl (Jan 7, 2011)

So cute! Congratulations


----------



## meldleistikow (Oct 24, 2011)

I love that face! Congrats!


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

HERES MY VOTE!!! :groovy::happyboogie: :congratulations:


----------



## Lakl (Jul 23, 2011)

Heehee! It was hard work, and we put in a lot of training for that expression, but it paid off!


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

I can just hear my grandma right now......_as she pinches his cheeks saying....look at this face!.._


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

looking good, make sure he gets his oils - nose looks dry


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Adorable! :wub: 

His nose looks dirty to me, not dry. Has someone been digging in the dirt? :nono:


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

Very cute!! Congrats!


----------



## Lakl (Jul 23, 2011)

carmspack said:


> looking good, make sure he gets his oils - nose looks dry


Lol, you know it! He has discovered that he likes digging and shoving his nose in the dirt! This was one of those days!


----------



## Lakl (Jul 23, 2011)

Cassidy's Mom said:


> Adorable! :wub:
> 
> His nose looks dirty to me, not dry. Has someone been digging in the dirt? :nono:


Lol, good observation, Deb! Oh! And we won a $50 gift card to Petsmart! Time for more toys!!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Lakl said:


> Lol, good observation, Deb!


I might have seen that a time or two before around here....


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Aww so cute! Congratulations on the "title"!


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

If he wins another photo contest....would that make him a Champion?
*I THINK SO!* Mr GQ himself.....
ok...but we got to teach him to keep his face clean for the photo shoot.....LOL!


----------



## Lakl (Jul 23, 2011)

robinhuerta said:


> If he wins another photo contest....would that make him a Champion?
> *I THINK SO!* Mr GQ himself.....
> ok...but we got to teach him to keep his face clean for the photo shoot.....LOL!


Lol, we're working on it! Have never quite understood the appeal of dirt!


----------



## iBaman (Oct 25, 2011)

Lakl said:


> Lol, we're working on it! Have never quite understood the appeal of dirt!


It smells so yummy and like...stuff! worms, peepee, doody, shoes, grass, water, weeds, bugs...personally, I LOVE the smell of earth...almost as much as I love the smell of the ranch...Horses and hay...mmmm...:wub:


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

He would have had my vote. Outstanding job taking care of this guy


----------



## GSKnight (Oct 18, 2011)

That is Wonderful!!! 

Great pic and great story.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Whoo Hoo! Congrats!


----------

